# rv camping / boating in south ga / north fl ?



## jon c anderson (Jul 18, 2011)

anybody have "GOOD CONTACT " info on where to rv camping / boating/ swimming / fishing in south ga / north fl ? maybe alamaba 

we have been to the yellow jacket rv resort
http://www.yellowjacketrvresort.com/

also veterians state park @ lake black shear 
http://www.gastateparks.org/GeorgiaVeterans

wanted to know of any others sites we can camp swim fish & ski

thank you for your time
the andersons


----------



## manley (Jul 18, 2011)

started to put Reed Bingham, but I guess you already know that, being as you're from Adel.  I've heard the lake is real low... you know anything about that?


----------



## blakely (Jul 18, 2011)

There are numerous places on both, the Ga and Al side of lake Walter F. George (Lake Eufaula if you're from Alabama). Just do a Google search on Walter F. George camping and you'll find plenty of info. I've recently been to Hardridge Creek on the Al side of the lake and Cotton Hill on the Ga side. Both are great campgrounds, with plenty of things for the kids to do.


----------



## jon c anderson (Jul 19, 2011)

manley said:


> started to put Reed Bingham, but I guess you already know that, being as you're from Adel.  I've heard the lake is real low... you know anything about that?



funny i did not put that , lol ! by the time i hit 4th gear were turning into the park , thats how close we live, water is alittle low but i can still see the dam is level with water so ??


----------



## jon c anderson (Jul 19, 2011)

blakely said:


> There are numerous places on both, the Ga and Al side of lake Walter F. George (Lake Eufaula if you're from Alabama). Just do a Google search on Walter F. George camping and you'll find plenty of info. I've recently been to Hardridge Creek on the Al side of the lake and Cotton Hill on the Ga side. Both are great campgrounds, with plenty of things for the kids to do.



thanks for the info


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 19, 2011)

Seminole State Park.

http://www.gastateparks.org/Seminole


----------



## RedlandCreekGreg (Jul 19, 2011)

jon c anderson said:


> thanks for the info



Jon is that you? I remember when your name was Chris


----------



## jon c anderson (Jul 20, 2011)

RedlandCreekGreg said:


> Jon is that you? I remember when your name was Chris






 yea but changing back to 88mm TURBO CHRIS , i remember when you were called boss and you used to  me into shape , lol still love ya old man ! 

so any info on lakes for skiing camping etc there threat high jacker ?


----------



## RedlandCreekGreg (Jul 20, 2011)

Lake Seminole state park to our west is very cool and you can take your choice of fishing, swimming or skiing.

Then there is Cherry Lake just across the florida line good place to ski but I am not sure about camping.


----------



## RedlandCreekGreg (Jul 20, 2011)

Dont forget okefenokee (sp) swamp park and Stephen Foster memorial


----------



## jon c anderson (Jul 21, 2011)

RedlandCreekGreg said:


> Lake Seminole state park to our west is very cool and you can take your choice of fishing, swimming or skiing.
> 
> Then there is Cherry Lake just across the florida line good place to ski but I am not sure about camping.




yes thank you will prob check it out , have you checked out veterians state park ? thats my favorite so far , love the dock side grill.
 hey greg or i mean boss, lol  sold my smaller trailer & got a 34'  l/q stlye one our boat fits inside it. we just winch it up in there on the boat trailer , real fire drill when we get there but fun fun fun !


----------



## jon c anderson (Jul 21, 2011)

RedlandCreekGreg said:


> Dont forget okefenokee (sp) swamp park and Stephen Foster memorial



thanks will check out , any phone numbers you have or location ? come on now like a service advisor i need more info , lol , thanks old friend


----------



## RedlandCreekGreg (Jul 22, 2011)

Google them Jon


----------



## RedlandCreekGreg (Jul 29, 2011)

Here let me google that for you.
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=lake+seminole+state+park


----------

